# Buffet Tables



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

Hi All:

I'm looking for books on buffet table design. I have searched hi and low and i can't seem to find anything. I really want something with pictures. My table design is getting really tired. I really need some help. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all

suzanne


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hello Suzanne,

The Buffet Book @ bn.com


----------

